# Your Husband and your kids...



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

Mods i am Not sure where this would go so please move this where it can go (but please let me know where..) thanks so much.

So my mom has told me all my life that if you marry a guy and he has say..4 brothers, that means you will most likely have all boys. And vise versa. I am guessing she is wrong but I want to do this anyway. So if you could PLEASE participate in this & fill this out i would be So thankful!

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

thanks


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
Mods i am Not sure where this would go so please move this where it can go (but please let me know where..) thanks so much.

So my mom has told me all my life that if you marry a guy and he has say..4 brothers, that means you will most likely have all boys. And vise versa. I am guessing she is wrong but I want to do this anyway. So if you could PLEASE participate in this & fill this out i would be So thankful!

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

thanks


FIL has one brother, 2 sisters.
DP has one brother.
We have a daughter.

Its really too small of a sample to tell, in most cases. If my DP had 9 siblings that were all boys, that would be indicative of something interesting going on with my ILs. The chances of having two children of the same sex when you have two children total is 50%. The chances of having ten children be all boys are substantially lower.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

FIL has 3 sisters
DH has 4 brothers 1 sister
I have 1 daughter, my SILs (son's wives) all have boys (4 so far)


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Don't know about dh's dad but dh has 3 brothers and so far we have 2 girls.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Dh's father is an only child.
DH has one brother.
We have a girl.


----------



## ScottishMama (Feb 21, 2008)

FIL has 7 sisters
DH has 1 brother and 2 sisters
We have a boy


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

*What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):*

2 male, 2 female

*How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:*
1 male*

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:*
2 male

Interesting survey!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

FIL has two brothers,
DF has one brother one sister
We have one boy


----------



## sarah0404 (May 28, 2006)

I feel like we are a boy family.

I have 2 brothers.

DH has 2 brothers.

We have 1 girl and 3 boys.

I read something recently that said women who ate breakfast were more likely to have boys. Weird. It was on the yahoo news page.


----------



## aurinia (Jun 16, 2007)

FIL has 3 brothers and 2 sisters
DH has 3 sisters and 1 brother from his father (both MIL and FIL have remarried several times; there are 9 total, I think. So confusing...)
We have one daughter together.

My ex-DH had 3 sisters, he was the only boy. Not sure what his father had...I never met him and they had no contact. We had one daughter together, and I found out after he passed away last year that he also has another daughter that I didn't know about.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

DH - has 1 sister she has 2 sons
DH Father - had 4 brothers & 2 sisters --- they all had girls

we have one son


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

FIL has one sister and one brother
DH has one sister
We have one of each so far


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

4 boys and 1 girl

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

3 brothers

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

Biologically, 1 boy and 1 girl and 1 unknown on the way.

(and you mean sex, not gender...







)


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my fil i think had a sisiter, but im not sure of other siblings (he died when dh was 17 and we were still dating)

my dh has a brother, a half brother (different moms) and a sister who was stillborn

we have a boy

- his older brother has 2 boys, and his half brother has a girl and a boy


----------



## jadegirl553 (Mar 28, 2004)

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
three, two male, one female
How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
one, male

I think I remember learning in school that men produce an equal number of X and Y sperm, though. Which would mean that it's just coincidence if the father's sibling's genders match up with what you're having.

I've been trying to find something about it online, but I'm not searching right or something. I'll keep looking.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

FIL has 2 sisters
DH has 1 brother, 1 sister
We have 3 girls


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

My dh has 2 brothers.
My FIL had a very large family (I think 10 or 12 kids) and most of them were boys, I think 2 or 3 were girls?
We have three sons so far.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

*What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):* He has a brother and a sister.

*How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:* Dh has a brother and sister, but they're adopted, he's the only biological child.

*How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:* We have 2 boys.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My DP's dad has one sister.

My DP has one brother.

We have one daughter and one son . . . and DP's brother has two daughters and a son (born in the order of girl, boy, girl).

Not a whole lot of rhyme or reason here, IMO.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

You could just tell her that her theory is genetically asinine







:


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

he has one brother

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

has one brother

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

two (and one baking)- both boys


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

2 brothers, 1 sister

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

2 brothers

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

2 boys, 2 girls : )


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

My DP's family has had ONLY boys for the last 5 generations. Seriously. I don't know the info past his grandfather but this is what I know:

His grandfather was one of 6 boys.
His father was one of 2 boys.
My DP is one of 3 boys.

We have 2 boys and one girl.

And I don't eat breakfast.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it is an interesting theory.... and can see how a man could produce only one or another (or that one type had some kind of flaw that made conception impossible) but I would suspect it would be very rare.

My DBF has a brother, and we are expecting a girl.

My ex's family hadn't produced a girl in about four generations. It wasn't a huge family though, so could be entirely coincidental.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dh's father has 3 sisters and 1 brother (so 5 kids, 2 boys, 3 girls)

Dh has 3 sisters and 1 brother (so 5 kids, 2 boys, 3 girls; he also has a half-brother on his mother's side but since you're going off the father's line, I'm not including him.)

We have 1 girl, 1 boy.

Dh's brother has 2 boys, one sister has 1 girl and another sister is pregnant and they say it's a boy.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

1 sister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

1 brother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

1 daughter


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Don't know about dh's father.

Dh has 2 brothers

We have two sons.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

FIL has 1 brother.

DH has 1 brother and 3 sisters.

DH's brother has 1 boy and 1 girl.

We have 2 girls.


----------



## j924 (May 17, 2005)

FIL one sister one brother

DH 3 brothers

Us 3 girls and a boy


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've always heard that it is based on both of the parents families.

Like for instance if your parents had boy, girl, boy, and your spouse's parents had boy, girl, girl then the order would be very similar. You would have a good chance of having a boy and then a girl with your spouse if his family was similar.

After reading the book TCOYF I believe whole-heartedly that it has everything to do with when you conceive in relation to when you ovulate as to whether you have a boy or a girl.







For instance, most people I know (on parenting boards such as this) who had a hard time conceiving and dtd on ovulation day had boys and those that dtd "around" ovulation time more often had girls.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip): 7 siblings (one was stillborn) 2 brothers, 5 sisters

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
none he's an only

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
1 boy so far


----------



## Kapat (Apr 28, 2008)

FIL was an only child.
DH has 6 siblings, all of them are girls, he's the only boy.
We have 2 girls and 2 boys, plus he has 5 other grown up kids, 4 girls and a boy.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

Like for instance if your parents had boy, girl, boy, and your spouse's parents had boy, girl, girl then the order would be very similar. You would have a good chance of having a boy and then a girl with your spouse if his family was similar.
I've always thought that too. Everybody in my family has a boy and a girl. Or 2 boys and 2 girls, its very even. My dad is one of 6 boys though, but all of his siblings have the same boy/girl combo. It gets fuzzier on the grandkids though. Most have the boy/girl thing except me and one cousin who has 4 girls and 2 boys. So who knows.


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

FIL- adopted, don't know about bio siblings
DH- one brother
me and DH- 2 girls, one boy
DH has one girl from previous relationship


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip): *Not sure*

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
*MY DH is one of ten, 7 sisters and 2 brothers*

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
*I have 3 boys*


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

Two female siblings

Quote:

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
One sibling, female

Quote:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
Three children, all female!

Hmmmm.


----------



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

FIL-3 brothers, 2 sisters
DH-5 brothers, 4 sisters
Us-2 girls, 1 boy


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

FIL had one sister.
DH has one sister.
We have two daughters.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Fil has a brother and a sister, but i don't think any are full brothers just half (diff moms)
Dh has one sister
we have one boy and one girl


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

thanks

My partner's father has two sisters.
My partner has no full siblings; he has one sister on his mom's side and two brothers and a sister on his dad's.
We have no joint children; he has a daughter from his first marriage.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My daughters' dad has 3 sisters. DS' bio-dad had one brother (and he fathered a girl before we met.)


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

DH has two brothers, one sister.
(I have one brother.)

We have two daughters.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll answer even though I don't have a husband









What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):
DP's dad has two brothers.

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
Dp has 2 brothers and his one brother has three sons.

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
We have 2 boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadegirl553* 

I think I remember learning in school that men produce an equal number of X and Y sperm, though. Which would mean that it's just coincidence if the father's sibling's genders match up with what you're having.

I've been trying to find something about it online, but I'm not searching right or something. I'll keep looking.

I think you're right, it's a 50/50 chance. (even though it does seem like boys "run in our family"







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 

After reading the book TCOYF I believe whole-heartedly that it has everything to do with when you conceive in relation to when you ovulate as to whether you have a boy or a girl.







For instance, most people I know (on parenting boards such as this) who had a hard time conceiving and dtd on ovulation day had boys and those that dtd "around" ovulation time more often had girls.

And I agree with this too. We conceived both boys exactly when I was ovulating, for sure. Something about male sperm being faster swimmers, but shorter life span and female sperm are slower but live longer. I can't remember exactly...
A


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

FIL has 5 siblings...one sister, 4 bros (a set of twins in there)
DH has 5 siblings...I know at least two sisters and a brother (three died right at/after birth, and I don't know the sexes of two of them).

We have one child, a girl.

On the paternal side of my family, my father is one of two, both boys. My grandfather was one of six, ALL boys.

According to your theory, my father should have knocked out a boy or two. He got two girls.

On the MATERNAL side of my family, the first born has been a girl for at least 4 generations (I'm not sure about my g-grandmother, but I'm almost positive she's a first-born girl, so, that would be five generations). There hasn't been a boy at *all* since my grandmother's (younger) brother.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?: 2 - Males

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?: 3 - Girls


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

FIL has lots of brothers, lots of sisters. (not sure how many exactly, some of them have passed and there were like twelve of them all together). DH has one brother. We have one son. My father has four brothers, and ended up having five girls.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My partner is one of two boys and...

we have two boys.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

All the kids on DH's side of the family are boys, in every generation. Seriously.

We have one girl.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My Hubby has a brother and my Father-in-Law was one of two boys as well. My Hubby and his brother both have one biological child- both daughters. My son's biological Father was one of two children- a boy and a girl. He now has one of each (including my son).


----------



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

thank you for all the replies so far!


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

FIL: 3 brothers, 2 sisters

Dh: 2 sisters

Us: soon to be 4 boys

I really believe, though, that gender is a result of the *combination* of a man's particular X:Y ratio and hardiness of male versus female sperm (at any given point in time), a woman's internal chemistry (at any point in time), and the timing of intercourse. All of these factors working together, along with a fair amount of randomness, determine the gender, IMO.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
You could just tell her that her theory is genetically asinine







:

Ouch, but true.

FIL's siblings went:

BOY
GIRL/BOY (twins)
BOY

My mother's siblings were:

BOY
GIRL
BOY/BOY (twins)
GIRL
GIRL/BOY (twins)
BOY

DH's parents had:

BOY
BOY
BOY

My parents had:

BOY
GIRL
BOY

We had:

GIRL
BOY

Everyone of them had boys mostly (13, compared to only 5 girls), and they *ALL* had a boy first. We had a girl first.

Yeah, it's silly.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I think most families are much too small to tell these days. Going back to my grandparents generation, on one side, my grandma was an only child, and grandpa had one sister. The other side grandpa had one sister, and grandma had two sisters and two brothers. My dad's family was evenly split 2 boys and 2 girls. Moms was 3 boys and one girl. Then they had three girls biologically. The boy in our family is adopted.
I only know about dh's siblings, no farther back than that, and they are almost evenly split with bio kids--4 girls and 5 boys.

I only know two very large families (9 kids and 17 kids) that had a whole bunch of one gender. Then they each had one of the other gender, and kept going, to the surprise of everyone who thought they were just breeding to get that other gender.


----------



## t91 (Feb 25, 2008)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

6 brothers 1 sister

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

3 brothers (we all have kids-1 has 4 boys, 1 has 2 girls and a boy, 1 has 1 girl)

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

3 so far - 2 boys, 1 girl


----------



## mom_of_boys (Apr 29, 2008)

FIL has 2 brothers and 2 sisters
DH only child
I have 2 boys


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

FIL has 1 brother and 3 sisters
Dh has 1 brother
We have 2 girls


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't know bio FIL
DH has 1 live sister and 3 deceased brothers (they died within days of birth) From is mother, not sure about his father.
I have 2 boys.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

You know, i was talking to my mom last night (btw, my g-gram WAS the first of two kids, both girls), and I remembered something I'd heard about gender selection...

Doesn't an acidic environment favor girl sperm? So, maybe the maternal side of my family just has an abnormally acidic reproductive system, and that's why we have so many girls? Maybe in other families with lots of boys, the women have less acidic repro tracts and, especially if there are lots of boys on the paternal side, the boy sperm are unusually hardier in a more acidic environment upping their chances?


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

DH dad has 2 brothers and 1 sister (i think im not100% on this)
DH has 1 sister and 1 brother
we have 4 kids 2 boys and 2 girls (order is BGBG)

kiz


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dh's dad is one of 13 children -- 7 boys, 6 girls

Dh is one of 3 -- 2 boys, 1 girl

Dh and I have a boy and a girl.


----------



## Katzchen (Aug 13, 2007)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

4 males

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

3 males

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

2 males


----------



## irony_optional (Jan 15, 2008)

My husband's father was one of three boys.
My husband is one of three boys.
We're expecting a girl in June.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I did read some summarized research once that talked about gender selection being paternally based--I mean, obviously, but the father's father. That some men are inclined to make more of one type of sperm than another. In my dh's family there are 10 children, 4 males, 6 females. If his parents had stopped at four children, they'd have had 3 males, 1 female--with 3 boys to start. As they enlarged their "N"







it turned out that they were 60% female. Amongst him and his four brothers there are 14 children. Of the 14, 9 are female, 5 male. Of those five males, three are firstborns. The tendency in dh's family is to have a male born first, then a female. You can see that it closely matches the family of origin's stats though. To be fair, my family is primarily female as well. Of the 7 grandchildren, four are female.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
Mods i am Not sure where this would go so please move this where it can go (but please let me know where..) thanks so much.

So my mom has told me all my life that if you marry a guy and he has say..4 brothers, that means you will most likely have all boys. And vise versa. I am guessing she is wrong but I want to do this anyway. So if you could PLEASE participate in this & fill this out i would be So thankful!

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

thanks

My DH's father has one brother.

My DH has one brother.

We have two daughters.

My DH's brother also has two daughters.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

FIL has seven siblings, a mix of boys and girls, I think more boys
DH has a brother and a sister
We have one girl, so far!


----------



## spewie (Oct 3, 2006)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip): FIL has 9 siblings and I am fairly certain there was a pretty good mix of gender

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?: There are 4 kids in DH's family - 2 of each

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?: We're baking #4, all boys

FTR, there are 6 kids in my family - 3 of each


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My FIL has two siblings, both female.

My DH has two sibilings, one male, one female. (as to I, incidently)

And we have two children, one male, one female.

I think though, that for most people, this is just chance.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

My DH has 3 siblings, all girls. We have 2 children, both boys. HTH.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my dh's dad only has brothers, but I'm not sure how many.

Dh has 3 sisters and 3 brothers. Two of the girls have a son each, his one brother has 2 daughters, his other brother nobody knows and the other sister is a kid.

We have two daughters which my dh predicted based on his theory that of his siblings, the girls have boys and the boys have girls.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

DH's father's family is (in order): boy, boy (FIL), girl, boy. FIL has (in order): boy, boy, girl. DH has (in order): boy, boy.

Interesting! I never thought about this.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

I have 2 sisters, no brothers.
DH has 2 sisters, no brothers.
DH's father came from a family of 3 boys.

DH and I have 2 girls, 3 boys, and something on the way which has yet to show us a penis or lack thereof.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):
don't know, he was adopted (closed adoption) as an infant and we don't know much about his birth family
How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
0
How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
2, 1 boy and 1 girl

On my side, I am the oldest of 2 girls and 2 boys, my mom has 3 brothers and my dad has 5 brothers and 1 sister


----------



## GoGirlGo (May 21, 2005)

Fil has one brother, no sisters
dh has two brothers no sisters

We have one daughter


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I know FIL has at least one sister, but as she's the only sibling I know of...
Non-romantic-life-partner has a brother and a sister.
And we have one son.

I have 5 sisters and only one brother though.


----------



## irismama (Apr 16, 2008)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip): *My FIL has one or two brothers; no sisters.*

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?: *My husband has one natural sibling, a brother.*

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?: *We've got 3 girls.*


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):
1 girl

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:
1 girl

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:
3 boys
1 tba


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

FIL: 2 brothers and 2 sisters
husband: 1 brother
we have: (will have) 2 daughters


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

FIL: 3 brothers

DH: 4 brothers 1 sister

DH- 2 sons 2 daughters

Dh Siblings, which I think is interesting:

Oldest brother- 1 dd
Next brother- 2 ds 2 dd Oldest son has 1 dd and 1 ds
Next brother- 1 dd 1 ds
Next brother- 1 dd 1 ds The dd has son and is pregnant with a daughter
My dh- 2 ds 2 dd
Sister- 2 ds

It's almost completely even.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

DH's dad has 2 sisters.
DH has one sister
We have one daughter.

DH's sister has two daughters.

In DH's family most of the cousins are girls and those girl cousins mostly have girls except two. One has two boys. The other has one boy.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

FIL has 1 brother and 1 sister. Dh has 3 brothers and 1 sister. We have 4 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

My husband is the oldest of four boys. I thought for sure I was only getting boys out of that guy. We now have two girls and a boy. The girls were "oops" babies and the boy we were trying for and made sure to have plenty of s*x right around ovulation. As a result I kind of buy into that whole "boy sperm swim faster but die quickly and girls swim slower and last longer" thing. But, then my sister who had IVF and has a girl would seem a direct contradiction of my scientific studies so what the heck do I know?


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My dad had 2 brothers
He had 2 girls
Uncle #1 had one girl and Uncle #2 had 1 girl, 1 boy

FIL has 1 brother and 1 sister.
DH has 1 brother and 2 sisters. (born girl, boy, boy, girl)
We have 2 girls and 1 boy (born girl, boy, girl)


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

dh's father has 3 brothers

dh has 1 brother, no sisters

we had a boy

but dh's brother had a girl


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

5


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

FIL was an only child.

Dh has 3 brothers, no sisters.

We have 3 boys and I am pregnant w/ baby #4, don't know the gender yet.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhDang* 
Mods i am Not sure where this would go so please move this where it can go (but please let me know where..) thanks so much.

So my mom has told me all my life that if you marry a guy and he has say..4 brothers, that means you will most likely have all boys. And vise versa. I am guessing she is wrong but I want to do this anyway. So if you could PLEASE participate in this & fill this out i would be So thankful!

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:

thanks

DH's father has one sibling, a brother
DH has one sibling, a sister
We have one child, a daughter


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

*







hat are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:

How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:"*

fil's sibs: 2 sisters, two brothers

dh's sibs: 2 brothers, 1 sister

our kids: 3 girls


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

DH's father - one brother, one sister
DH - 2 brothers, 1 sister
Us - we had a daughter, and we have a son.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip): FIL has 2 sisters.

How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?: 3 siblings: 2 sisters and a brother.

How many kids do you have and what are their genders? 2 kids. One of each gender.


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

DH has one brother.
We have 4 boys. He also has a daughter from a previous relationship so ya never know.....


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

FIL has 2 brothers, one sister
Dp has one brother
We have 3 girls. So far....


----------



## purple_kangaroo (Feb 20, 2006)

I think most of you have pretty small sample sizes. My DH is one of 14 kids (no multiple births, all the same mother and father).

They are B (stillborn), G, B, B, B, B, B, G, G, G, B, B (accidental death as a toddler), G, B

If they'd stopped having kids sooner, the percentages could vary hugely depending on where they stopped. I'm sure glad they didn't stop sooner--my DH is number 14.









The total ratio is almost 2 boys to 1 girl, but since 2 of the boys died it's closer to half and half of the living children.

Of the around 55 (so far) grandchildren, the ratio is around 2 boys to 1 girl--about the same as it is for DH's parents' kids.

I'm one of 3 girls, no boys.

DH and I have 3 girls, no boys.

The statistics that are really disconcerting to me are that there is a much higher incidence of stillbirths and SIDS in the family than normal, and lots of miscarriages.

11 of the 12 living siblings have children . . . I think almost all of those 11 families lost our first child to either stillbirth or miscarriage.

I'm not sure of the ratios of my DH's parents' families. But my dad is one of 6 kids B, B, G, G, (the girls were twins), B, B. All healthy uneventful pregnancies, I think.

My mom is one of 3, all born prematurely: B, B, G . . . my mom is the only one who survived, most likely because she was a girl and girl preemies are supposedly stronger than boys born at the same stage of development. My mom didn't have any miscarriages or stillbirths, though she had a threatened miscarriage or early labor with her first child (me).

I miscarried my first, then threatened to miscarry and/or go into early labor with all three of my living children, who all ended up being full-term and just fine.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I never clicked on this thead before - don't know if you're still checking it or not, but:

*What are the genders of your Dh's Father's Siblings? (if you don't know you can skip):*
My ex: His dad had 1 brother, no sisters.
DH: His dad has 2 brothers, no sister (so does his mom, fwiw)

*How Many Siblings does your DH have and what are their genders?:*
My ex: He had 1 sister, no brothers.
DH: He has 3 brothers, no sisters.

*How many kids do you have and what are their genders?:*
My ex: We only had 1 son. (He's with me full-time.)
DH: We've got 1 living son, and 1 daughter. We had a stillborn son in November.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

FIL has one brother, DH has one sister, so far DH and I have one of each.

So...

B,B > B,G > G,B

But FIL's brother has two boys, however none of them have had kids yet.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

FIL has 3 brothers and 4 sisters.

DH has 3 brothers.

We have a boy and a girl.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

FIL has 1 brother 2 sisters
DH has 1 brother
We have 1 daughter 3 sons


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

Funny poll...

FIL: 3 sisters, 1 brother (died in WWII, never married)
DH: 4 brothers

BIL 1 - No kids
BIL 2 - 1 girl, 1 boy
BIL 3 - 3 girls, 1 boy
BIL 4 - 3 girls
DH - Waiting to find out this October 1st


----------



## Sylith (Apr 15, 2002)

FIL is estranged from his family of origin. I know he has at least one brother.
DH is the oldest, with 2 younger sisters.
We have two boys.


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think there is any correlation between the father's family and the sex of the baby....
FIL-1 brother, 1 sister who died in infancy
Husband- 2 brothers, 4 sisters
We have 3 girls, 1 boy

One thing to note, my sister and I had our kids in the same order, girl, girl, boy, girl.


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

My FIL has 2 sisters, no brothers. He & MIL had 2 boys - both his sisters also had 2 boys. We have 4 boys & a girl.

My dad was one of 5 boys & my parents had 4 boys, 3 girls.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

FIL has 2 brothers
Dh has one sister
We have a boy and a girl


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

hmm.. don't think your getting a lot of useful info.









But FIL had one sister
Dh has 2 brothers and a sister
we have 3 girls and one boy.


----------

